# Review RF 28-70mm F2 L



## ajfotofilmagem (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Bennymiata (Jul 21, 2019)

As he says, "WOW!"


----------



## jd7 (Jul 21, 2019)

It does seem like an absolutely amazing lens for events shooters. If I was a pro shooting events, I couldn't wait to get my hands on one! Still, given its size, weight and cost, I doubt I will ever own one myself. For a walk around lens I would want wider, smaller and lighter. And for other situations I can use primes which are smaller, lighter, cheaper, and have a wider aperture to boot.


----------



## Viggo (Jul 21, 2019)

jd7 said:


> It does seem like an absolutely amazing lens for events shooters. If I was a pro shooting events, I couldn't wait to get my hands on one! Still, given its size, weight and cost, I doubt I will ever own one myself. For a walk around lens I would want wider, smaller and lighter. And for other situations I can use primes which are smaller, lighter, cheaper, and have a wider aperture to boot.


«Smaller lighter and cheaper” the 1.2’s are just barely though


----------



## jd7 (Jul 22, 2019)

Viggo said:


> «Smaller lighter and cheaper” the 1.2’s are just barely though



True!!  Although in my case, I doubt I will ever own one of the RF 1.2 primes either. I am happy with something a little smaller, lighter and cheaper than those 1.2 primes.


----------

